# i feel like such a failure...no i am such a failure.



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

well september 2008, i started my first semester of college fresh out of highschool. i took my gen eds, and some classes towards my associates up until this semester. i had around 40 or so credits and a 3.89 gpa starting this term in january 21st. i go to a community college, but its still not a pushover school. anyways,this term i have been doing absolutely nothing. i show up to lecture, go home, and go to sleep. i just dont put in any effort. it also doesnt help that my math teacher hates me. long story short, 2/3 of my classes i am failing. today i went to the registration and dropped out of my 600 dollar math class...god do i feel horrible. i talked to my chem teacher today, and he said i have a 51 average in his class, and doesnt think i will make it through. he said i am smart enough, but ive dug myself into a very deep hole. he said i need around 80s across the board to get a C. i think that;s attainable, but if i have to drop that too, ill feel horrible. also, a C ina 5 credit course is gonna demolish my gpa. its gen chem 2 in case anyone cares, and i got an A in gen chem 1. my teacher who i had for chem 1 also, said, that out of all the students who were in my chem 1 class that he has, that are also taking chem 2 with him in my class, i had the highest chem 1 average, but have the lowest chem 2 average.

other reasons i feel like a failure are, i am 20,never kissed a girl, have zero friends,my parents dont like me,and im not sure ill ever get a job. i suck at jobs. i had a stocking job at a christmas store one day, and couldnt even stock the shelves right. i suck at reading store maps they gave me also, eveb though most of the people iwas working with could read them fine, and theyre college dropouts.oh im ugly too!
i don't even know if i have social anxiety or not. i mean, i talk to people, i become acquaintances with them, but then when i introduce acquaintances to eachother, they ditch me, and hang with eachother,despite my best efforts to still be cool with them and be friends.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

You are not ugly. I'm pretty sure that I have seen your pic. Is there anyway that you can take redo the course that you are taking over? I know that it is a lot of work. 

Since you are very smart you are just going to have to try very hard so that you can attain that C. As far as the friends and girlfriend go you have the ability to attain those things. You are only 20. 

Are their any social anxiety meetup groups or activity groups in your area that you can attend or are you in any activities that you would like to join? 

Don't worry, I sucked at stocking shelves, too. We all have strengths and weaknesses.


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

SAgirl said:


> You are not ugly. I'm pretty sure that I have seen your pic. Is there anyway that you can take redo the course that you are taking over? I know that it is a lot of work.
> 
> Since you are very smart you are just going to have to try very hard so that you can attain that C. As far as the friends and girlfriend go you have the ability to attain those things. You are only 20.
> 
> ...


yeah that was my pic, thanks for the compliments. yes i can retake the pre calc, class, and i have actually registered to take it in the summer. it just sucks, i basically am failing all my classes lol. the only class i am not failing is a clas im taking just to stay on insurance,and it doesnt count towarrd my major.

i am going to try my best to do enough for a C in chem. i just hope i can get motivated to do it!

it seems like i dont have the ability to get girls or friends. atleast friends who wanna hang out with me outside school. when i was saying i have acquaintences, i mean, people in my math class gave me their facebooks cause we were working on a project together, and they only gave it to me to check on hw, not to talk. i sometimes say hi, and they sign off.

i havent checked to see if there are any SA meetups. does your school have this/

im still struggling to find my strengths, but my weaknesses have no problems showing themselves to me and all others!


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

Grades don't matter unless you are planning to apply to graduate school. If you are, then you should try to stand out in other ways if your gpa isn't good. A single C by the way is not going to ruin your GPA to the point graduate schools become out of reach. 
I know it can be hard when you get low grades when you have high expectations of yourself but **** happens. What's done is done. Thinking about the past is not going to change it, it only wastes time. Just focus on righting the wrongs and do better from here on out. 
Cliched advice perhaps but I think it is good.


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

bowlingpins said:


> Grades don't matter unless you are planning to apply to graduate school. If you are, then you should try to stand out in other ways if your gpa isn't good. A single C by the way is not going to ruin your GPA to the point graduate schools become out of reach.
> I know it can be hard when you get low grades when you have high expectations of yourself but **** happens. What's done is done. Thinking about the past is not going to change it, it only wastes time. Just focus on righting the wrongs and do better from here on out.
> Cliched advice perhaps but I think it is good.


iv just dont care anymore, i havent even studied for my chem quiz tomorrow, im prolly gonna fail it


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

go see the school counselor. 


You are spinning your wheels.


----------



## Catlover4100 (Feb 10, 2009)

Maybe you should check out your school's disability services. Explain your situation (SA, and I'm guessing depression) to them, and they might be able to help you out. I've been in the same sort of situation, and it feels like it will never end. The special services or disability services may be able to hook you up with free or cheap mental counselling, and give you some advice on what to do about your classes in the meantime.


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

sherbert said:


> go see the school counselor.
> 
> You are spinning your wheels.


spinning my wheels how?


Catlover4100 said:


> Maybe you should check out your school's disability services. Explain your situation (SA, and I'm guessing depression) to them, and they might be able to help you out. I've been in the same sort of situation, and it feels like it will never end. The special services or disability services may be able to hook you up with free or cheap mental counselling, and give you some advice on what to do about your classes in the meantime.


i thought my quiz for chem was today, and i didnt even study, i went in preparing to fail9ll due to not even lifting the book..even though i could still pass the class with 80s) the teacher told me the quiz is not today its thursday so im like wow now i can study...but i still am not doing ****.id rather do nothing than pass...i cant get myself to try. i already see a psychologist. i have 2 days to learn the stuff, its jsut a quiz and i can pass it, but im just not trying.


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

well in case anyone was wondering..i dropped the chem course like a week after i made this post...i feel so horrible..

im just not cut out for this major..i just want to be a psych major.. iactually fairly enjoy my intro psych class. we do fun activities. its nott orutre like all the math and science classes. but it leads to a dead end job...and everyone does it.

also i feel pretty badly because we do some intelligence testing fu nactivities i nthere, and i do horribly. we do those brain teaser things whre you have a picture and you have to come up with the phrase like for example....

example-
one another
one another
one another
one another
one another
one another

6 of one half dozen of another...

that stuff and i couldnt even get 1 and we had like 30 of them...an tthat was the easy stuff. yet i get the highest grades on tests. ive always been that way. good at tests but useless for other stuff.


----------

